
Invites to Yahoo's new social network, Mash - webbinator
http://www.inviteshare.com/site.php?id=50
======
karzeem
The social networking craze is becoming more than a little absurd. The
TechCrunch preview of Mash doesn't mention anything that doesn't put it firmly
in the me-too category. Don'y they understand that catching up to Facebook
isn't enough? Launching a social networking site isn't enough. They have to do
something qualitatively different than everyone else, or users won't have any
reason to load the page. And the Mash platform, which TechCrunch suggests is
forthcoming, doesn't qualify. Proprietary social networking platforms are
already hugely overhyped with Facebook, so another, less popular one isn't
going to make a splash.

That said, who knows what Yahoo has up its sleeve. Answers is good, and Pipes
(while not, from what I gather, too incredibly popular) is certainly
innovative. So hopefully before too long, they'll do some neat jiu jitsu with
Mash.

